# Tax Efiling Probs.



## Johnny2Puffs (23/11/13)

Did my efiling yesterday but got an email stating that I owe R250 for late remission of tax from 2011.
FireFox shows nothing outstanding. Google Chrome shows all remitted on time and nothing outstanding.
IE shows R250 outstanding since 2011. WTF.
I have always submitted my tax on time. Why does each search engine show differently?
When I tried to query it, it will not accept my email address and clears all filled in boxes. 
My Accountant did warn me on this but now cannot remember which one she said I must use.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Did my efiling yesterday but got an email stating that I owe R250 for late remission of tax from 2011.
> FireFox shows nothing outstanding. Google Chrome shows all remitted on time and nothing outstanding.
> IE shows R250 outstanding since 2011. WTF.
> I have always submitted my tax on time. Why does each search engine show differently?
> ...


 Serves u ryt for using i.e lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (26/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Serves u ryt for using i.e lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
LOL

its weird that you getting different results from the same log in details with SARS

Reactions: Like 1


----------

